# Obsession SS pics and specks only



## hound dog (Aug 4, 2011)

Ok don't be shy post them.

25 1/5 draw
65lb
330 grain arrow
288fps


----------



## pasinthrough (Aug 4, 2011)

Two killers here.  Both 28" 70# and 280 with a 390 grain arrow.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Aug 4, 2011)

A few things have changed on mine recently so I'll get some new pics and chrono numbers hopefully here within the next few days


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 4, 2011)

Draw 27 or 27 1/2 ?
55 lbs
380 gr arrow
245 fps

Hey, same as my Bowmadness MC and me. Slow but steady !


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Aug 4, 2011)

56lbs
7 1/2 brace
280 grains
26 draw
282 fps
34 ata


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Aug 4, 2011)

*My SS*

29in draw 53lbs 275gr Victory X ringer HV 288fps CBE scope with 4power lens-QAD rest-24in Doinker-AEP 10deg stabilizer and wrist strap bracketIf your wondering about my string stopper i was experimenting to see if it made any difference turned up towards the center of the string


----------



## mallardk (Aug 5, 2011)

*Mine*

67lbs , 27 1/2 draw
HHA sight 
QAD pro rest
Fuse stab, Apex quiver
Victory Vap Arrows


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Aug 6, 2011)

I changed to my hunter setup today. Still gotta put string silencers and my wrist strap on. Trophy Ridge micro 5pin-Trophy Taker smack down rest-Stokerized 8in stabilizer-Harvest Time 350 Harvester arrows.


----------



## SWWTV (Aug 7, 2011)

Prototype 2012 model 58lbs 27 1/2 draw 6 1/2 brace Obsession Archery new Lethal Force. 5 grains per pound 330 fps 32 3/4 ata


----------



## Ben Athens (Aug 7, 2011)

So how fast would a 29 inch , 63 to 65 pound shoot a 430 grain arrow ?

Ben.


----------



## copecowboy84 (Aug 7, 2011)

really hate they dont offer one in my DL. Very sweet bows.


----------



## hound dog (Aug 7, 2011)

copecowboy84 said:


> really hate they dont offer one in my DL. Very sweet bows.



And what is your DL?


----------



## nhancedsvt (Aug 7, 2011)

hound dog said:


> And what is your DL?



I think he said in another thread it was like 24"


----------



## Frank-n-Tines (Aug 7, 2011)

*Obsession specks*

70 #, 29 inch, 285 fps, 390 gr arrow; whisker bisquit rest, trophy ridge alpha V3 sight.  Oh & custom sling from Pasinthrough.  Ready for the fall harvest!


----------



## J Gilbert (Aug 7, 2011)

SWWTV said:


> Prototype 2012 model 58lbs 27 1/2 draw 6 1/2 brace Obsession Archery new Lethal Force. 5 grains per pound 330 fps 32 3/4 ata



This bow is awesome, I saw it this weekend, I can't wait for it to be released


----------



## nhancedsvt (Aug 8, 2011)

70#, 28.5" draw,  370gr arrow, 292fps
Trophy Taker Smackdown
Trophy Ridge Hitman-5
Harvest Time Harvester 350s


----------



## Frank-n-Tines (Aug 8, 2011)

Those wraps look awesome, nice setup!


----------



## lungbuster123 (Aug 9, 2011)

TTT let's see some more!


----------



## blmarlin (Aug 12, 2011)

SWWTV said:


> Prototype 2012 model 58lbs 27 1/2 draw 6 1/2 brace Obsession Archery new Lethal Force. 5 grains per pound 330 fps 32 3/4 ata



That's smokin', according to the IBO calculator that's around 360 IBO.


----------



## copecowboy84 (Aug 12, 2011)

nhancedsvt said:


> I think he said in another thread it was like 24"





yes my dl is 24", and yes lol i am sure. had it verified at 3 different archery shops. Even the guys at the archery shop couldnt beleive it. i am a short guy with short arms lol, what can ya do lol.


----------



## Hunter Thomas (Aug 29, 2011)

68 lbs
29.5 draw
373 grain arrow
292 fps

Bottom picture 60 yards


----------



## PineThirty (Aug 29, 2011)

This Is very hard for me to believe. Not trying to call you a liar, but thats alittle mind boggling. That bow would IBO at 360+? With 6 1/2" BH?



SWWTV said:


> Prototype 2012 model 58lbs 27 1/2 draw 6 1/2 brace Obsession Archery new Lethal Force. 5 grains per pound 330 fps 32 3/4 ata


----------



## boothy (Aug 29, 2011)

southernyotekiller said:


> This Is very hard for me to believe. Not trying to call you a liar, but thats alittle mind boggling. That bow would IBO at 360+? With 6 1/2" BH?



I thought the same, but who knows could be an absolute burner.


----------



## hound dog (Dec 25, 2011)

Anyone got some more picks and specks to


----------



## Bow Only (Dec 26, 2011)

FYI, the prototype that SWWTV mentioned is not the same design that will be unveiled at the ATA next month.  He has decided to go with a different design that is "better."


----------



## heartstopper4 (Dec 27, 2011)

southernyotekiller said:


> This Is very hard for me to believe. Not trying to call you a liar, but thats alittle mind boggling. That bow would IBO at 360+? With 6 1/2" BH?



Well believe it! I have seen him shoot it through the chrono with my own eyes and it is SMOKING! I shoot one also with 26in draw at 62lbs and it smoked my X-Force at 65lbs!

Jump on the bandwagon if you want the best on the market next year!


----------



## South Man (Dec 27, 2011)

I heard that Kevin Strother is designing the cams on these bows is that true?


----------



## copeland7 (Dec 27, 2011)

Can anyone tell me the string and cable length and specs are for this bow? I have one and I want to get some strings but I dont know what size they are


----------



## pasinthrough (Dec 27, 2011)

South Man said:


> I heard that Kevin Strother is designing the cams on these bows is that true?


 

Not true.  A member on this forum is the one who designed it.  Bowzone.


----------



## pasinthrough (Dec 27, 2011)

copeland7 said:


> Can anyone tell me the string and cable length and specs are for this bow? I have one and I want to get some strings but I dont know what size they are


 

PM sent


----------



## pasinthrough (Dec 27, 2011)

String is 56 1/2"

Cables are 38"


----------



## South Man (Dec 27, 2011)

pasinthrough said:


> Not true.  A member on this forum is the one who designed it.  Bowzone.



Talking about 2012 models I saw it over on AT


----------



## pasinthrough (Dec 27, 2011)

South Man said:


> Talking about 2012 models I saw it over on AT


 

I hear several people had a hand in the machine shop.  Who exactly, I don't know for sure.  Dennis has been in and out of communication with his recovery after his fall.  

I hope to have more answers after the ATA show.


----------



## Bow Only (Dec 28, 2011)

South Man said:


> Talking about 2012 models I saw it over on AT



I didn't see that thread.  Got a link?


----------



## kbuck1 (Dec 28, 2011)

southernyotekiller said:


> This Is very hard for me to believe. Not trying to call you a liar, but thats alittle mind boggling. That bow would IBO at 360+? With 6 1/2" BH?



doesnt seem very mind boggling to me. My ultra elite at 58 pounds with 29 inch draw and 410 grain arrow is shooting 270.   drop 120 grains off that arrow and you would pick up around 50 to 60 fps. The only difference then is the 1.5 inches in draw length, which is a significant difference I know, but my ultra elite is 4 years old and was never built to be a speed bow to begin with and technology has came a long way in 4 years.

Remember, a slow hit is always better than a fast miss.


----------

